# Alternatives to epoxy resin as cracks filler



## Flyingmonkey158 (Aug 8, 2016)

I am curious to know if anyone knows of a cheaper alternative to using the epoxy resin for filling in cracks in slabs or cookies of wood. I enjoy making the butterfly inlays and leaving the cracks exposed but I would like to some day try out filling in the cracks. Just the two part epoxies seem so expensive for the amount you get so again I am just curious to see if anyone uses alternative materials to do so.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Oh, this is gonna be a beauty.

About the only thing I could think of doing is, fill the cracks and gaps with sawdust, coffee grounds or whatever gets you to the color you want, then experiment with that. If I were filling them, I'd fill them at least part way.

I pay about $120 for 1-1/2 gallons of 2-1 epoxy. That would handle this and a whole lot more.

Regardless, keep in mind, if sold, this thing could go for a couple hundred bucks down town.

_
NOTE: Tape often doesn't seal well enough to stop leaks (MAYBE duct tape would). You can use painter's putty to get all but the area where the putty is.


----------



## stevepeterson (Dec 17, 2009)

What about Durham's Rock Hard Putty. It is available at the big box stores for about $8 for a 4lb can. It is like plaster of paris where you mix it with water to a clay like consistency. It is a very light brown color, but might be tintable. I have a can that is at least 10 years old and still good.

btw: that clock looks great. The bow-ties look a lot better than if they were filled in. Putty might be faster though if you are making a lot of them.

edited to add this comment:
Durham's might be a bit rough on planer blades. It should work perfectly fine with a drum sander.


----------



## DaveCav (Oct 19, 2016)

Where are you shopping for your epoxy? If you are using retail stuff from the big box or hardware store, yes, it's very expensive. Try System 3 or West Systems.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Wood glue mixed with sawdust can be used.

You can also fill in the crack with sawdust and then add SuperGlue. If you do this, do it in layers. The Superglue doesn't soak down in very far. I found this out when I filled some pretty deep cracks in a bowl I was turning. All was going well till I saw the cracks start showing again. When I stopped the lathe I realized I had cut away all the Superglue and the cracks still had sawdust in them.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

I have used this on a few projects and it has worked out well. 
I sprayed lacquer over the top after it was poured (and cured) and all was well.Not sure how the price compares to others but it can be easily picked up at craft stores.

I've seen some projects here that have filled the cracks with a mixture of turquoise or ground up glass mixed with the epoxy, this would reduce the amount of epoxy needed making it cheaper for you.


----------

